# [SOLVED] Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

I am running Windows XP SP2 
Pentium 4Ghz HT
1GB RAM
20 GB HDD FreeSpace
ATI X1950PRO 256MB
DX 9c
No Physics drivers installed

when I first inserted the DVD, it showed me the autorun program but as soon as I clicked the Install button, my PC restarted. Then everytime I insert the DVD again, it restarted without even showing me the install screen. 
I somehow got rid of the autorun and copied all the files on my hard drive but even now when I click on the setup program on my harddrive, the PC Crashes and reboots......Help would be appreciated...Thankyou...:sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem*

hmmm this is gonna be a tricky one maybe.have you scanned your pc for viruses,and spyware?is this the only game you have this problem with?


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem*

I am using Kaspersky Internet Security for about 4 years now....you get my point...and this is the only game that I'm having problems....just finished CRYSIS in medium details and before that played COD4 in high details....


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem*

ok you have two choices,

1- go to the disk directory and run setup manually

2- copy the Disk content to your HDD and run the setup from there


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem*



RockmasteR said:


> ok you have two choices,
> 
> 1- go to the disk directory and run setup manually
> 
> 2- copy the Disk content to your HDD and run the setup from there


Wow...THANKS....did you even read my post!! I've already done this mate...:sigh:


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor AirBorne Installtion Problem*

Got that working on my own. Went to my friend's place. 
Installed the game on vista (installation went smoothly)
Copied the whole installed folder from program files
Came back home, installed Phsyx drivers from the game DVD
Playin' in high details....Kickin' some a*s :wink:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea to copy the game files from other PC there are registry entries could be missed...
anyway glad you got it fixed


----------



## Bit Hacker (Feb 12, 2009)

ya...I know its not a good idea but its strange that it works.....it also worked with COD2 and Medal of Honor Pacific Assault(these two installed fine on my sysytem)....I've got my portable games collection!!LOL:grin:


----------

